# Chopped bud smells of Hay



## Dankfarmer (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello.. im currently in the last week of my 1st grow and my 'Big Bang 2' plants are smelling DANK!.. but ive had to cut a few branches because they seem to have started to get burnt coz they are growing so close to the lights... but within 5 mins of hanging them to dry, the dank smell seems to have worn off.. and now smell of hay or cut grass.. a few hav been put in jars now but still smell like hay.. is this normal? and how can the smell change so dramatically? please help


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Mine smells like that time and gain pilgrem but I find it starts to change while in the cure. 

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeh, the hay smell typically goes away in a good cure.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 12, 2012)

My question is how quickly did your buds dry?   IME if the buds dry very quickly, like in 2-3 days, thats when Ive had the hay like smell...   I try to dry my bud as slow as possible and have not had the issue since...


----------



## Dankfarmer (Sep 12, 2012)

i hung them up in a dark room and i have a lil fan blowing air in ther.. but they seemed to get dry after 2/3 days... but i dnt kno how dry they i actually supposed to be before they go in jars coz i was told to put them in jars before the branch snaps


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 12, 2012)

I usually hang buds for 3-4 days, then i trim excess stems and put the buds in a paper bag for a couple days before jarring...


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 12, 2012)

You don't want a constant wind of air blowing over your buds it will dry too quickly just enough to exchange the air out every now and again.


----------



## Lobstah (Sep 12, 2012)

just harvested 3 big bang ,, 2 week slow dry then to jars the last 2 harvests have smelled just like lawn clippings after a couple weeks in jars the sweet skunk smell took over ,,this what i noticed    good luck


----------



## Dankfarmer (Sep 12, 2012)

how do i slow dry?

and @lobstah did u grow big bang or big bang 2


----------



## Growdude (Sep 12, 2012)

Dankfarmer said:
			
		

> how do i slow dry?
> 
> and @lobstah did u grow big bang or big bang 2


 
I like to jar mine when the outside feels dry but inside has some moisture.
Then after a few hours to a day I open the jars and feel the buds, if they feel damp again ill open the jars or spread them out, if real wet.

Keep rejaring and sealing before they are totaly dry and re testing after several hours until once a day you can burb jars.

Once there dry enough I dont have to worry about mold then I seal them for good until needed.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Lots good info here pilgrem and good folk tellin hows to do it, just be careful cause mold be yur worst worry and enemy at this stage. 

BWD


----------



## icefreon (Sep 18, 2012)

Some people swear by the paper bag method. But I've heard that the bud can take on the paper bag smell, and or taste. I go from hang dry to jars and open them twice a day to release moisture.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 18, 2012)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I like to jar mine when the outside feels dry but inside has some moisture.
> Then after a few hours to a day I open the jars and feel the buds, if they feel damp again ill open the jars or spread them out, if real wet.
> 
> Keep rejaring and sealing before they are totaly dry and re testing after several hours until once a day you can burb jars.
> ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## KP419 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been looking for these answers for some time now. Great info!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Lots good info here pilgrem and good folk tellin hows to do it, just be careful cause mold be yur worst worry and enemy at this stage.
> 
> BWD


was gonna mention that too.
first grow, i'd probably not even tell you to cure it.. fearing you'd likely make it worse and moldy than better.
try it if you want, but be vigilant.

2/3 days dry is way too quick. you want atleast double that. make sure the fan aint blowing right on them, and be sure it aint too hot in there.

i imagine the taste is either from cropping too early (plants not done) or drying to quickly.
you want to make sure she's ready, a good scope to look at the trichs is best. or for now atleast do as soma suggests; "wait untill you think she's ready.. then go another week"


----------

